# A Close Look at the Thermaltake Level 10 Extreme Gaming Station Case



## Darksaber (Jun 4, 2009)

We got a chance to take a close look at the Thermaltake Level 10 enclosure. It is constructed of solid aluminum panels. The full name of the chassis is "Level 10 Extreme Gaming Station" and will be available as a limited edition. Thermaltake is aiming for a 750 US Dollar price point. We have managed to take an exclusive sneak peak at the inside as well as the rear panel. 


 

 



As you can see, each compartement is isolated. The power supply and each hard drive bay are seperated. The mainboard one can easily be opened and as you can see, the cables are routed under the mainboard tray. We got a quick glance at the cable routing possibility as well.


 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 4, 2009)

750USD wtf ? Thats rediculous. I want it though.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 4, 2009)

damn thats nice.

Me wanty!

But not at that price. $750 .. That's gunna be mad in the UK... lol


----------



## Evo85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Got to admit, that friggin rocks! 

 The price point is a little high though.


----------



## DOM (Jun 4, 2009)

that is fugly


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jun 4, 2009)

DOM said:


> that is fugly



you sir read my mind. Great idea, but ugh... hit every branch falling from the top of the ugly tree. Crazy expensive too!


----------



## Sihastru (Jun 4, 2009)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I am not that beholder.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 4, 2009)

It's unigue, I'll give them that.  At least they are still trying new things.

It's not for me, it isn't my style but I wouldn't call it ugly...

Personally, I'll take this over the Level 10 anyday...Save myself $725 too.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 4, 2009)

Sihastru said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I am not that beholder.



LOL


----------



## Mistral (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome case... Love the design... I'll buy the waterproof edition.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 4, 2009)

in my opinion this case is ridiculous the price does not justify it. it's just an aluminum mold over the components the temperatures are probably average when compared to the open air of a standard chassis maybe even worst because I don't see much ventilation for any of the compartments and aluminum cases offer no thermal benefits, there is a reason why hard drives are placed in front of a intake fan this case also looks like it will run into clearance issues eventually. even if this case wasn't a collectors edition it would be doomed popular for a whole five minutes.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 4, 2009)

You cant show off your thousands of dollars worth of hardware though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 4, 2009)

you can't even do that there is no window. I don't even know anybody that owns the Lian Li TYR PCX-2000/ABS Canyon 695 and it's considered the best real world application case you can buy.


----------



## reverze (Jun 4, 2009)

$750?

Get the hell out of here.

You must be rich with no brains to pay that kind of cash for that.

Sounds like someone buying... nevermind not going to go into it.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 4, 2009)

$750...ermm id like some of what ever your smoking please Mr thermaltake.

Also for got to mention nice pics DS.


----------



## Agility (Jun 4, 2009)

Seems like a kettle with the water inside of it waiting to be boiled


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow Thermaltake fails again 

You have got to be kidding $750.00 could buy you two TJ-07s or other really high end cases that actually give you some space to work with, not to mention actually look good.


----------



## TurdFergasun (Jun 4, 2009)

meh i like it, very industrial, and looks very well built.  i'm willing to bet the metal quality and work alone in the mainboard section is more complicated than the fanciest lian li overpriced box.   it's also most likely properly over engineered in order to have that shape and design and keep from flopping over.  can't say i'd pay 750 for it, but i can't say i'd drop 2 million on a bugatti veyron either.. if i had it to spend that is,  but i enjoy the engineering in both.


----------



## richjordan255 (Jun 4, 2009)

its ugly but at the same time i think it would look awesome on my desk


----------



## iStink (Jun 4, 2009)

For 750 bucks it better come with a blow job.


----------



## Polarman (Jun 4, 2009)

Interesting but not interested.


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 4, 2009)

I think the whole thing is retarded:shadedshu


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Jun 4, 2009)

My dream have been shattered and step on. Well, look like PSP Go still sound more resonable or perhaps a new DX11 graphic card. And It's not even water cooled so WTF man! Maybe if you're lucky, one will show up on craigslist.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 4, 2009)

my_name_is_earl said:


> My dream have been shattered and step on. Well, look like PSP Go still sound more resonable or perhaps a new DX11 graphic card. And It's not even water cooled so WTF man! Maybe if you're lucky, one will show up on craigslist.



Someone has to be crazy enough to buy one first


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 5, 2009)

I love it.


----------



## rangerone766 (Jun 5, 2009)

friends don't let friends buy thermaltake


----------



## intel igent (Jun 5, 2009)

the case is fugly IMO and the price tag reflect's that....

me >  < thermaltake


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 5, 2009)

intel igent said:


> the case is fugly IMO and the price tag reflect's that....
> 
> me >  < thermaltake



thermaltake >  < world http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTmXHvGZiSY


----------



## intel igent (Jun 5, 2009)

good ol' A.P! always good for a laugh! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exCYSfQod14&feature=related


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Jun 5, 2009)

rangerone766 said:


> friends don't let friends buy thermaltake



ROFL. thats SOOO true, the only friend who lets there friend buy a Thermaltake is a bad friend


----------



## reverze (Jun 5, 2009)

Whilhelm said:


> Someone has to be crazy enough to buy one first




Someone with more money then brains will buy it, then try to show it off hoping to increase their epeen girth.. Just wait.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 5, 2009)

reverze said:


> Someone with more brains then money will buy it, then try to show it off hoping to increase their epeen girth.. Just wait.



so you'll be the first? 

i believe you were trying to say more money than brain's?


----------



## DaveK (Jun 5, 2009)

If I was paying $750 for a case, it better have a damn side window to show off my cheap hardware, this does not. Looks like shit anyway  And $750 would translate to €750 if it was sold here, lol.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 5, 2009)

First what are they targeting gamers, enthusiast, or mainstreem ?

i give them kudos for the design but i wouldnt get it 

but the dust build up on that would be ridiculous


----------



## intel igent (Jun 5, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> First what are they targeting gamers, enthusiast, or mainstreem ?



they are targeting rich, dumb people


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 5, 2009)

Design and innovation are very cool. Love how they use Thermaltake branded items (they should make GPUs too now and memory). The price isn't justified. I would not pay more than 250 for a case even though there are some I want. I would take this but not for that price.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 5, 2009)

WOW! the design is amazing, different, and unique, but its like paying the $800 for a CM 830 custom paint job. just not practical


----------



## reverze (Jun 5, 2009)

intel igent said:


> they are targeting rich, dumb people



i love you


----------



## r31ncarnat3d (Jun 5, 2009)

I actually like this case, very much o_o

I'm a big fan of a unique yet simplistic design, and brush aluminum is always a plus for me.

This definitely isn't worth $750 for me. The most I'd pay for this is $125-$150.


----------



## icon1 (Jun 5, 2009)

the only big thing that comes with this TT case is the price.. $750? 

the design of the case doesn't even justify it's price tag LOL.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Compartmentalized Case, Very Tacticle Stylishing, im unsure about the Mobo Compartment, doesnt look wide enough to support a slew of Air Coolers. Also what is cooling the Harddrives?


----------



## ZoneDymo (Jun 5, 2009)

I said it once and ill say it again.

That thing looks ffing SWEET,
Man I do want that, that is just awesome.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 5, 2009)

It's all been said already - but this thing is SO bad I have to say it again : 

This thing is retarded, and anyone who buys one is an idiot, and also , not invited to my birthday party...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 5, 2009)

It's like they stuck a peice of metal in every nook and cranny air is supposed to flow through.  Don't get me wrong, it is a neat idea but it belongs in a museum of computing history and not a computer.  Case innovations are severely limited by the components inside which haven't changed much in over a decade.


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 5, 2009)

Man, who let the "I hate Thermaltake" gang out of its cage? You ain't going to be buying it anyway, so quit moaning about the price.

Love it or hate it, this thing has a pretty limited appeal, meaning they are not going to be making it in vast numbers. Being a rather complicated bit of kit, I think the price is probably justified. It can't be easy to manufacture.

And all you guys knocking it for being ugly, take a look at your case, let's face it, it's probably just a box, perhaps adorned with flashy or shiny bits, but just a rectangular box. To me that is pretty damn ugly.

This is different, radical, in both senses of the word. Reminds me of the Terminator, blocky bits like the guns from the Alien movies, stuff like that (maybe you kids are too young to remember the 80s). I reckon it's freakin sweet and if I had $750 with nothing better to do with it I'd be on the phone to Thermaltake right now.



BazookaJoe said:


> It's all been said already - but this thing is SO bad I have to say it again :
> 
> This thing is retarded, and anyone who buys one is an idiot, and also , not invited to my birthday party...



If I had a spare $1500, I'd buy you one for your birthday. Sucker.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jun 5, 2009)

radically fugly, radically different and radically stupid.
a normal case will be better looking, easier t work with and have better cooling.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 5, 2009)

This is fail. Id rather score a liquid cooling friendly tj


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 5, 2009)

People, they designed it with BMW. Your not the target audience, so you can stop complaining about it and go back to oogeling over rectangles. I love designs that go outside the box. The price? I don't complain about the price of a Ferrari I appreciate the car and move on.

The Right side has a constructivist feel and the left moves into a more streamline/postmodern style but where they meet has worked out ok.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 5, 2009)

I'd pay £750 for it because it is unique but only if I had better hardware.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 5, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I'd pay £750 for it because it is unique but only if I had better hardware.



None of the hardware is included.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 5, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I'd pay £750 for it because it is unique but only if I had better hardware.



<< wanna buy my rig?  i'll give you a smashing good deal!


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 5, 2009)

intel igent said:


> << wanna buy my rig?  i'll give you a smashing good deal!



I'l take the water cooling and raptors


----------



## intel igent (Jun 5, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I'l take the water cooling and raptors



hehehe


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 5, 2009)

another one on display at Computex is the Thermaltake Element V which also has a ridiculous feature...


----------



## DaveK (Jun 5, 2009)

GSG-9 said:


> None of the hardware is included.



He didn't say it did.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 5, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> another one on display at Computex is the Thermaltake Element V which also has a ridiculous feature...



now that's just hilarious! 

you know TBH if the first case was priced around $200-$300 i wouldn't classify it as fugly because it is "contempary" in style (still not my style) but the suggested MSRP denote's it as a fugly case.

just my $0.02


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 5, 2009)

Haha that Thermaltake Element V is really stupid. What the hell I could mount a flag and water bottle to my case if I want . They actually think people will buy sports wear that says Thermaltake on it. 
I did one build for a friend with a Thermaltake case, biggest piece of crap ever and I will never touch any of their products again.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 5, 2009)

Whoever they hired to do the cable management on that case needs sacking and immediately gunning down - look at the top of the motherboard on picture #4! :shadedshu


----------



## intel igent (Jun 5, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Whoever they hired to do the cable management on that case needs sacking and immediately gunning down - look at the top of the motherboard on picture #4! :shadedshu



it was done by drunken monkey's! guess you missed the post?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 5, 2009)

> According to the designers, Level 10 has an "aesthetical answer to the physical necessity for best possible cooling". That's highlighted by the vertical heatsink you see running up the chassis' side.



the NZXT Khaos has the same thing it has 4 aluminum machine milled blocks in a heatsink design that weigh a total of 6 lbs they are completely removable and serve no purpose other than decoration. on the Thermaltake Level 10 the aluminum block that is in a heatsink design runs vertical up the hard drive enclosures to the 5.25" enclosure, if it even transfers heat at all and you have multiple hard drives it will transfer the heat from one hard drive to the next, aluminum needs air to dissipate heat otherwise it will just get hot and have the opposite effect if all it needed was your everyday run-of-the-mill air in your room we probably wouldn't feel the need to slap a Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 on to a Thermalright Ultra 120 now would we?


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jun 5, 2009)

GSG-9 said:


> People, they designed it with BMW. Your not the target audience, so you can stop complaining about it and go back to oogeling over rectangles. I love designs that go outside the box. The price? I don't complain about the price of a Ferrari I appreciate the car and move on.
> 
> The Right side has a constructivist feel and the left moves into a more streamline/postmodern style but where they meet has worked out ok.



yes we are not the target audience. we know that. retards are.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 7, 2009)

rangerone766 said:


> friends don't let friends buy thermaltake






kyle2020 said:


> Whoever they hired to do the cable management on that case needs sacking and immediately gunning down - look at the top of the motherboard on picture #4! :shadedshu



eww....


...but I'll emit the case does look cool.


----------



## popswala (Jun 7, 2009)

*are u serious*

That price is ridiculous. Gimmie a board, some L brackets and rails. I'll make one for alot less then that. It looks pretty cool but not practical. Who ever did the cable management sucks at that lol. if it was round 200 i may think bout it. but not no 750.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 16, 2009)

Damn if $750 is the new price point for an off the shelf "custom" I'm raising my prices. How about you Mark?


----------

